# Amazon verschickt Nazi-Spiel!



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2014)

Diese etwas reißerische Überschrift entstammt nicht aus meiner Feder, sondern von Bild.de.
Wie die Bild berichtet hat ein Herr Kmetsch aus Meißen "Turning Point" bei Amazon bestellt.
Augenscheinlich bekam er jedoch eine PEGI-Version zugesandt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich auf der Packung und im Spiel Hakenkreuze befinden.
Der geschockte Handelsfachpacker beschwerte sich daraufhin bei Amazon (die den Titel von ihrer Website entfernten) und zeigte das Unternehmen, wegen der Verbreitung Verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole, an.

Quelle: Staatsschutz der Polizei ermittelt: Amazon verschickt Nazi-Spiel - Dresden - Bild.de

Eigener Kommentar:

Gut das es Leute wie Herrn Kmetsch gibt, Deutschland ist durch ihn wieder ein Stück sicherer geworden.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

Ich bin eher der Meinung dass die Bild mal wieder völlig übertreibt.


----------



## keinnick (31. Juli 2014)

Lustig finde ich vor allem, dass der gute Mann sich das Game ja scheinbar trotzdem installiert hat und für die Bild vor dem Hakenkreuz posiert, obwohl er ja anscheinend so erschrocken über die Hakenkreuze war. Aber naja, dass die BILD aus genau so einem Mist eine Story macht war zu erwarten. 

Schade finde ich nur, dass da nun Steuergelder verbrannt werden, nur damit der gute Herrr Herrn Kmetsch mal seine 2 Minuten Ruhm bekommt und auch mal in die Zeitung darf.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich vor allem, dass der gute Mann sich das Game ja scheinbar trotzdem installiert hat und für die Bild vor dem Hakenkreuz posiert, obwohl er ja anscheinend so erschrocken über die Hakenkreuze war. Aber naja, dass die BILD aus genau so einem Mist eine Story macht war zu erwarten.


 
Die Bild war eben zu erst vor Ort. 
Ob man die Bild wegen Mittäterschaft anzeigen kann?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (31. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin eher der Meinung dass die Bild mal wieder völlig übertreibt.


 
Ich glaube der Kommentar von Aloha war nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen....

@Topic:
Wow, da musste sogar der ''Staatsschutz'' eingeschaltet werden, verständlich. Ich meine die Polizei hat das Spiel jetzt glücklicherweise ''sichergestellt'', ich meine es könnte ja auch um sich schlagen oder die Demokratie stürzen.
Bei solchen ''Nazi-Spielen'' muss hart durchgegriffen werden, das ist ja keine Kunst oder so! Die Intention ist ja eindeutig, das demokratische System in Deutschland zu stürzen. Aber Dank Daniel Kemtsch ist Amazon gar nicht erst so weit gekommen!
 Daniel Kemtsch, wir sollten staatliche Feiertage für sie einführen.

Im ernst, mir fällt nichts ein außer


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2014)

Ob Herr Kmetsch einen Werbevertrag mit Microsoft hat?
Schaut euch mal sein T-Shirt an, ich wittere eine Verschwörung!

Ich sollte die Bild wegen Product-Placement/Schleichwerbung anzeigen!
Und dann könnte ich noch eine News darüber schreiben.....

Edit:
// Ich habe hinter meinen Kommentar in der News kein *sarkasmus* gesetzt, weil ich eigentlich hoffe --> es wäre erkennbar!^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. Juli 2014)

das beste ist noch, er hat sich die englische version bestellt, die haben kein usk sondern pegi also hat er genau das bekommen was er wollte ... kann man den nun anzeigen weil er sich verfassungsfeindliche symbole per bestellung ins haus geholt hat, auch noch vorsätzlich ?


----------



## Nemesis_AS (31. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Eigener Kommentar:  Gut das es Leute wie Herrn Kmetsch gibt, Deutschland ist durch ihn wieder ein Stück sicherer geworden.



Ich hoffe doch in diesem Kommentar einiges an Sarkasmus finden zu können?

Armes Deutschland,
auch wenn der gute Mann von Gesetzes Wegen her wohl richtig gehandelt hat, finde ich die Reaktion doch leicht überzogen...
Sollte die Sache mit den Hakenkreuzen nicht irgendwann mal durchgekaut sein?
Davon mal abgesehen, wer Hakenkreuze und des Gleichen haben "will" bekommt sie auch! Egal ob legal, oder illegal.
Und der Rest der Bevölkerung sollte doch nun langsam wirklich soweit aufgeklärt sein und damit entsprechend umgehen können...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Crush182 (31. Juli 2014)

Er bestellt sich die *Englische Version* und beschwert sich über Hakenkreuze?? ...im Ernst? 

Ich fass es nicht... was wollte er denn mit der uncut Version?
Dachte er, da ist alles mit buntem Glitzerstaub bedeckt??

Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich noch sagen soll 

Aber da der "Bericht" ja auch noch von der Bild "Zeitung" stammt kann man ja sowieso davon ausgehen, dass das ganze künstlich hochgepuscht wird/wurde.
...Wollen die mal wieder eine Killerspiel-Debatte in Gang bringen? -.-


Edit: Was ist das überhaupt für ein Spiel? Ich hab noch nie davon gehört.
Und laut div. Bewertungen ist es ja außerdem noch ziemlich schei**


----------



## Rizzard (31. Juli 2014)

> Das Nazispiel wurde von der Polizei sichergestellt. Sprecher Thomas Geithner (40): „Der Staatsschutz hat den Fall übernommen.“



Na Gott sei Dank konnte die Krise rechtzeitig im Keim erstickt werden.
Wenn man sich das mal ausmalt was hätte passieren können. Die ausländischen Medien hätten das Thema aufgeschnappt, Deutschland wäre wieder alter Tugenden verfallen usw.

Schwein gehabt.


----------



## e4syyy (31. Juli 2014)

"Der gelernte Handelsfachpacker". + sein Bild und alles ist gesagt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

Kann ich noch eine Ausgabe davon bekommen. Da hat wohl die Wareneingangskontrolle versagt. Er kann ja ganz Stolz sein als Held der BRD, vielleicht nagelt Merkel ihm ja noch einen Orden an die Hühnerbrust.


----------



## dodo741 (31. Juli 2014)

"Daniel Kmetsch (33) entdeckte den Skandal. Der Meißner bestellte sich im Juni die >[englische Version]< des Spiels „Turning Point: Fall of Liberty“. Auf der Rückseite der Spielehülle entdeckte er drei Hakenkreuze!"

Das sagt doch alles also warum das ganze Theater hier ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. Juli 2014)

Mannoman, war ja nochmal knapp. Nicht auszumalen was passiert wäre, hätte das ein Kleinkind gesehen.


----------



## Neodrym (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt den Artikel mehrmals durch gelesen ... Ich finde die Ironie nicht  .. srsly Deutschland...srsly Bild.

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt,sorry das jemand vor gut 70 Jahren massiven Bockmist gebaut hat.Entschuldige bitte das selbst mein Vater da noch flüssig war.Vielleicht hätten wir es geschafft statt Hakenkreuze - Rosa Elefanten sticken zu lassen.



Ich wünschte ich könnte solch eine Werbung/solch einen Artikel mit etwas Humor nehmen,aber ... ne iwie leider nicht.Es nervt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2014)

Wir werden diese News auf PCGH.de übrigens nicht aufgreifen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch denken, warum.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir werden diese News auf PCGH.de übrigens nicht aufgreifen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch denken, warum.


 
Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht!


----------



## xActionx (31. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Eigener Kommentar:
> 
> Gut das es Leute wie Herrn Kmetsch gibt, Deutschland ist durch ihn wieder ein Stück sicherer geworden.


 
Hoffentlich Ironie.... ^^

Dazu fällt mir ein Zitat von George Santayana ein, dass mein alter Geschichtsprof. immer verwendete: "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
Zu Deutsch: "Die die sich des Vergangenen nicht erinnern sind dazu verdammt es noch einmal zu erleben."

Die Vergangenheit kann und sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach verdrängen...

MFG


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (31. Juli 2014)

Vllt. sollte man nun einfach die Bild wegen Verbreitung verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole anzeigen, die Sinnhaftigkeit der Ursprünglichen Klage auch für die Herren sichtbar wird.


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Juli 2014)

Ist nicht auch der Besitz solcher Spiele strafbar? Immerhin hat er sich ja das Spiel in der UK-Version geholt!  Und installiert hat er es auch noch? 
Das ist wohl der Anfang vom Sommerloch bei Bild. Bin gespannt, was noch kommt!


----------



## keinnick (31. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir werden diese News auf PCGH.de übrigens nicht aufgreifen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch denken, warum.


 
Damit Euch niemand vorwirft: _"Man seid Ihr langsam, stand schon vorgestern in der Bild!!!11einself"_


----------



## Lobotomite (31. Juli 2014)

Gemessen an der regen Diskussionsbeteiligung und der aufkommenden Empörung hat Bild mal wieder die richtigen Stricke gezogen um die Massen zu bewegen und ins Gespräch zu kommen/den Verkauf anzuregen. Die Zeitung ist so verdammt beschissen das viele das schon wieder toll finden. Ist ja so ein angenehmes Gefühl wenn man sich als jemand fühlen kann der offensichtlich klüger als andere ist weil man den ganzen Mist durchschaut und nicht darauf reinfällt und dabei noch über die Dummheit anderer ablachen kann. Geniales Konzept, spricht den Menschen in uns allen an.


----------



## Addi (31. Juli 2014)

Die sollen sich mal alle nicht so haben... Mein Gott dann sind in dem Spiel halt ein paar Hakenkreuze, wem juckts ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

Nur die Kontrollorgane sehen es da aber leider anders. Für die ist es schlicht und ergreifend verboten auch wenn man diesen Kleiderbügel x mal am Tag im TV sehen kann


----------



## KrHome (31. Juli 2014)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist nicht auch der Besitz solcher Spiele strafbar?


 Nein.


----------



## simba572 (31. Juli 2014)

boah wie mich der typ ankotzt!


----------



## alm0st (31. Juli 2014)

Normal müsste man dem Typen einfach ein Pfund auf die Schnauzge geben und dem Bild Redakteur gleich mit. Wegen so einem Fliegenschiss einen (Nachricht kann man das bei der Bild ja nicht nennen) Artikel zu schreiben ....


----------



## duke999 (31. Juli 2014)

Sachen gibts, unglaublich 

Ich werd mir erstmal die UK-Version von Wolfenstein: The New Order bestellen. VPN ist schon installiert


----------



## Netboy (31. Juli 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, genau auf so einen Kommentar habe ich gewartet


----------



## FkAh (31. Juli 2014)

Oha, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen, hatte ja schon lange sowas bei Amazon vermutet..

Bei sowas denk ich mri nur, haben die Leute nichts besseres zu tun?
Vorallem der Staatsschutz. 
Hoch lebe die deutsche Bürokratie.^^


----------



## Alex555 (31. Juli 2014)

langt schon dass der Schrott auf der Bild.de Seite steht, dann verschone doch bitte PCGH von dem Mist


----------



## Atothedrian (31. Juli 2014)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ist nicht auch der Besitz solcher Spiele strafbar? Immerhin hat er sich ja das Spiel in der UK-Version geholt!  Und installiert hat er es auch noch?
> Das ist wohl der Anfang vom Sommerloch bei Bild. Bin gespannt, was noch kommt!


 
Wieso Sommerloch? Im Sommerloch nimmt man doch jeden scheiß und bauscht ihn unnötig auf? Ich erkenne hier die lediglich die gleiche redaktionelle Leistung wie jeden Tag bei Bild.


----------



## Gripschi (31. Juli 2014)

Welche Leistung?


Die nutzen bestimmt unter bezahlte Affen. Die können ja noch nicht mal was für.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Juli 2014)

*Kmetsch: „Das ging mir zu weit. Ich habe mich sofort bei Amazon beschwert.“

*Einfach zu gut, ich kann nicht mehr . Was fürn Vogel bestellt aber wahrscheinlich weiterhin bei Amazon....


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Juli 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Wieso Sommerloch? Im Sommerloch nimmt man doch jeden scheiß und bauscht ihn unnötig auf? Ich erkenne hier die lediglich die gleiche redaktionelle Leistung wie jeden Tag bei Bild.


 
Bei Bild ist doch jeden Tag Sommerloch!


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2014)

Muß ich jetzt mein Idiana Jones Videos für immer unter Verschluß halten?

Die Kreuze sind ja bildschirmgroß.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Juli 2014)

Also das erste was ich machen würde, wenn ich bei Amazon plötzlich unerwartet eine unzensierte Verison eines in Deutschland zensierten Spiels bekommen würde, wäre ein haushoher Freudensprung.

Der Typ war wohl einfach sensationsgeil, und zwar zu Lasten anderer, Amazon wird jetzt wohl tausenfach danach schauen, keine PEGI-Spiele mehr zu verschicken.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2014)

Einfach nur lächerlich in erster linie der blödmann der das Spiel gekauft hat, angeblich wohlgemerkt und natürlich die bild. Wie gut das es noch leute mich richtigen problemen gibt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. Juli 2014)

Oha, da hat sich ja ein Bildleser /Bildonlineleser geoutet, fein !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube der steht ab jetzt bei Amazon auf der schwarzen Liste. Ob der wohl oft vom Gabelstapler gefallen ist?


----------



## Lelwani (31. Juli 2014)

Auf der einen seite erinnern sie uns bei jeder kleinen gelegenheit daran das "wir" ja das teufelsland persönlich sind auf der anderen seite wird dann wegen sowas nen fass aufgemacht....

Drecks heuchelei ...


----------



## BertB (31. Juli 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1413509267_96d91913634791f69d335c8853d9ec1a
29.07.14
dass grade sommerloch ist, schreiben die selber


----------



## Jan565 (31. Juli 2014)

Wer kauft denn bitte die Zensierte Version von dem Spiel? Schön blöd wer das tut.

Return to the Castle Wolfenstein ist doch auch so ein super Beispiel. Die Cut Version die es hier zu kaufen gab, kann man voll vergessen. Gleich danach erst mal die Unzensierte geholt und da schon hatte man Spaß, weil die Story und alles nicht verunstaltet wird. Wenn es in einem Spiel Nazis gibt muss auch halt mal das Hakenkreuz zu sehen sein, sonst ist das doch einfach nur Mist! Es zerstört den ganzen Spaß am Spiel wenn alles gleich Zensiert oder geschnitten wird! 

Also für mich kommt nie mehr ein Spiel in frage aus Deutschland was auch nur ein Bild geschnitten hat. Wozu auch? Ich bezahle den vollen Preis und bekomme ein Spiel was nicht mal zur hälfte vorhanden ist!


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> []Ob der wohl oft vom Gabelstapler gefallen ist?


 Ich tippe mal auf Klaus.

@T:Was das wohl den Steuerzahler gekostet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2014)

Amazon selbst bietet dafür einen Schutz an


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2014)

Ebay hilft: Alter großer Nußknacker König Erzgebirge ca. 35 cm hoch | eBay , dir und dem Genpool.
Und wegen der Diskriminierung: HILTI DX A 41 Bolzenschussgerät Bolzensetzer | eBay

Und wie jetzt, PCGH berichtet nicht: Amazon Kunde geschockt! Bekam korrekte Lieferung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. Juli 2014)

Macht sich Bild nicht auch mit dem Foto, mit dem Hakenkreuz strafbar 

Vorsichtig, euch zartes Gemüt könnte bei Ironie Schaden erleiden!


Spoiler



Als ob nun Nazi Zombies auferstehen, um die Welt erneut heimzusuchen, oh mein Gott  Im China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen und hat auf brutaler weiße einen Familienarmeisenvater mit Familie tot zerquetscht. Das ganze getue um den 2. Weltkrieg geht mir auf den Keks. Man sieht ja, alles Tod schweigen bringt nichts.


----------



## Galford (31. Juli 2014)

Der Typ scheint sich nicht einmal über das Spiel informiert zu haben. Sonst frage ich mich, warum er nicht schon vor dem Kauf ein Problem damit hatte, dass die Nazis die USA attackieren und ins Land einziehen. Aber ach, natürlich, ohne Hakenkreuze sind die Nazis natürlich viel netter, und überreichen den Amis Blumensträuße und Schokolade, im Gedenken an die erfolgreiche Invasion der USA.


----------



## BertB (31. Juli 2014)

zeitungen dürfen das,
filme und fernsehen auch,
bücherschreiber ebenfalls,

läuft dann jeweils unter kunst, oder information

nur spiele sind halt anscheinend generell verdächtig


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. Juli 2014)

Zu der Frage , ob die sich Strafbar machen:

Die Bild darf das, das fällt ja unter die  Pressefreiheit

Also machen die sich damit nicht strafbar, wenn die sowass bringen.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. Juli 2014)

Zitat: "Der Internethändler nahm das Spiel von seiner Seite, das war aber nicht genug für Kmetsch. Er zeigte Amazon wegen der Verbreitung verfassungswidriger Symbole an."

Na Gott sei Dank schützt uns dieser "Gutmensch" vor den bösen bösen Symbolen in einem Spiel von 2008, dass sowieso niemanden mehr interessiert hat...viel eher müsste aber die Menschheit vor der Bild-Zeitung geschützt werden. Die Schlagzeilen und Berichte in dem Blatt sind absolute Volksverblödung. Wer kauft so eine Zeitung überhaupt??!


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. Juli 2014)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Zitat: "Der Internethändler nahm das Spiel von seiner Seite, das war aber nicht genug für Kmetsch. Er zeigte Amazon wegen der Verbreitung verfassungswidriger Symbole an."
> 
> Na Gott sei Dank schützt uns dieser "Gutmensch" vor den bösen bösen Symbolen in einem Spiel von 2008, dass sowieso niemanden mehr interessiert hat...viel eher müsste aber die Menschheit vor der Bild-Zeitung geschützt werden. Die Schlagzeilen und Berichte in dem Blatt sind absolute Volksverblödung. Wer kauft so eine Zeitung überhaupt??!


 
Ich ganz bestimmt nicht und werde es auch nie machen.
Ich halte von der Bild nicht viel


----------



## BxBender (31. Juli 2014)

Ui, wenn der Putin erfährt, dass die Deutschen doch tatsächlich Hakenkreuzspiele im Ausland kaufen, dann dreht der uns erst recht den Gas- und Stromhahn zu. LOL
Lächerlicher Bericht der Bild, basierend auf den Gebärden eines absoluten Trottelheinis. Ich habe schon mit 16 Jahren diverse indizierte Spiele mit Hakenkreuze und Hitler gespielt. Da gab es noch im Osten die DDR mit dieser Ultra-Rote-Socken-Partei. Das man nach dem Krieg solche Dinge verboten hat, aber dann nicht konsequnet in Ton und Bild unterbunden hat, ist ebenso selten dämlich und beweist, dass dieses Verbot spätestens seit der Verbrüderung nicht mehr als ein alter Furz ist und komplett überarbeitet und gestrafft aufs Wesentliche beschränkt gehört.


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Zu der Frage , ob die sich Strafbar machen:
> 
> Die Bild darf das, das fällt ja unter die  Pressefreiheit
> 
> Also machen die sich damit nicht strafbar, wenn die sowass bringen.


 
Bild ist tatsächlich Presse??? Das einzige was an dem Blatt in meinen Augen entfernt an Presse erinnert ist der Wetterbericht


----------



## Gast201808272 (31. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, die Bildzeitung, da gibt es ein nettes Zitat von Volker Pispers...
Interessant ist immer wieder die Tatsache, dass ich immer nur negatives über die Bildzeitung lese/höre (zu Recht), aber sie immer noch eine der meistgelesenen Zeitungen ist. Scheinbar habe ich guten Umgang.
Interessant auch die Tatsache, dass angesichts dieses "Vorfalls" so ein Aufriss gemacht wird, aber in der Ukraine "diverse" Gruppierungen auch seitens deutscher Institutionen unterstützt wurden. Naja, in Sachen Doppelmoral stehen wir den USA mittlerweile in nichts mehr nach.


----------



## hotfirefox (1. August 2014)

Besonders äh... interesant find ich ja das Amazon.de: Profil von Daniel Kmetsch: Rezensionen


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. August 2014)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Besonders äh... interesant find ich ja das Amazon.de: Profil von Daniel Kmetsch: Rezensionen


 
Und die Kommentare zu den Rezensionen erst. da hat sich einer ganz schön selbst gebrandmarkt. Und wenn man dann die Hakenkreuzdebatte mit den Sachen die er rezensiert hat vergleicht, kann man sich den Rest ja eigentlich schon denken


----------



## Captn (1. August 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Und die Kommentare zu den Rezensionen erst. da hat sich einer ganz schön selbst gebrandmarkt. Und wenn man dann die Hakenkreuzdebatte mit den Sachen die er rezensiert hat vergleicht, kann man sich den Rest ja eigentlich schon denken



 am besten ist der Typ, der ihm unter diesem Resistance geantwortet hat.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. August 2014)

Wer ließt schon Bild, ... GENUG Deutsche. Sonst könnte ich mir so manches Wahlergebnis nicht erklären. Oder die seelenruhige Einführung irgendwelcher Gängelung Gesetze, wo andere Nationen Sturm laufen würden.


----------



## SaftSpalte (1. August 2014)

Oh wie schlimm .. *Auf der Rückseite befanden sich 3 Kreuze !!!*  Neeeeeeeeeiiiiiiinnnnnnnn!    





Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen .


----------



## blazin255 (1. August 2014)

Solche "Nachrichten" (Sich daNach-Richten)<< deswegen guck ich auch die dreckigen TV Sender nicht. Sind doch total überflüssig, ich ärger mich jedesmal ich bin noch jung aber wenn das so weiter geht erreicht meine Pumpe die 30 nicht.

Es ist doch offensichtlich das der Idiot auf dem Foto Geld will, weswegen bestellt er sonst die Uncut Version und klagt Amazon an ? (Genau weil er dachte er wäre schlau dabei ist der mega Hirnverbrannt)


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. August 2014)

Diese Wichtigtuerei ist absolut lachhaft ! Was für ein Theater der deswegen veranstaltet 

In der Welt passieren aktuell so viele schlimme Dinge wie selten zuvor, da ist diese belanglose Geschichte mit diesem bescheuerten Spiel noch das geringste Übel, meine Güte echt ! 

In Filmen und Dokus sind auch Hakenkreuze zu sehen, aber bei Spielen ist das angeblich was anderes ?


----------



## wolflux (1. August 2014)

Heute machen die aber wirklich alles um Kohle zu scheffeln.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## RaZZ (1. August 2014)

Ja die Bild..  Reisserische Überschriften. Da sind sie gut..  Nur in der Recherche verdammt schlecht


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. August 2014)

Der tut mir jetzt mittlerweile auch irgendwie leid.

Wenn ich mir die Kommentare bei Amazon anschaue auf seine Rezession vom Mai , die merkwürdigerweise ab dem 31.7. 10 Kommentare hat, tut er mir wirklich leid.
Noch interressanter ist, das auf alle seine Rezessionen bei Amazon auf einmal seit dem 31.7. merkwürdige Kommentare erscheinen.

Er hat einen Fehler gemacht und das wird Ihn wohl noch lange verfolgen.
Vielleicht sollte er seinen Namen ändern lassen.
Oder auswandern. 
Oder abgeschirmt vom Rest der Welt in der Wildnis leben.
Und sein aussehen verändern, da jeder sein Aussehen kennt.

Und die Bild hat hiermit ein Menschenleben ruiniert, nur um einen Bericht zu bringen.
mMn hätte dieser Artikel nie erscheinen dürfen.

Er selbst trägt aber auch etwas mitschuld, 
weil er hätte vorher darüber nachdenken sollen, was passiert, wenn er das veröffentlicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2014)

Achja der hat das Spiel übrigens nicht installiert, wer bei dem Bild von der Bildzeitung genau hinschaut erkennt das dies ein Video ist.


----------



## FHen1979 (1. August 2014)

Statt das er sich freut, daß er aus versehen die internationale Version statt der in Deutschland geschnittene Version bekommt. Aber naja. Gibt immer "Unwissende"...


----------



## Shona (1. August 2014)

FHen1979 schrieb:


> Statt das er sich freut, daß er aus versehen die internationale Version statt der in Deutschland geschnittene Version bekommt. Aber naja. Gibt immer "Unwissende"...


Der Trottel hat doch die Englische Version bestellt, somit hat Amazon keinen Fehler gemacht 
Wenn der Trottel nicht den Unterschied von PEGI und USK kennt dann sollte man ihm die Lizenz zum einkaufen entziehen 



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Bild ist tatsächlich Presse??? Das einzige  was an dem Blatt in meinen Augen entfernt an Presse erinnert ist der  Wetterbericht


 In der Bild Zeitung steht der gleiche Schmarn der auch in anderen drin steht. Hab es mal mit der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung verglichen und da gibt es vll 10% abweichung, die aber zum Regionalen Teil zählen, ansonsten steht der gleiche Müll drin. Wenn ich mir dann noch die Tagesschau anschaue oder andere Nachrichtensendungen dann kann ich mir den Müll sogar ansehen.

Der einzige Unterschied den man noch nennen kann ist zu sowas wie diese verkackte Fussball WM da war die voll mit dem Müll und nichtmal 10cent wert, weil du täglich so nen Schmarn da lesen musstest


----------



## xSauklauex (1. August 2014)

Böser Bube.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2014)

> Habe Wolfenstein The New Order ...! Aber wirklich ....
> 
> Da gibt es nur ...


 Dann solltest du das für dich behalten.
 Der Typ hat sich und der Zockergemeinde keinen Gefallen getan mit der Heldentat. Selbst mit einem Stück Fleisch um den Hals dürften nicht mal Hunde mit ihm spielen. Bei Erich wäre er damit noch zum Volkhelden aufgestiegen


----------



## plaGGy (1. August 2014)

Nur ein weiterer armer Irrer, der meint er müsste die Welt auf sich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Dennisth (1. August 2014)

Ach herrlich die News. Ich schließe mich den Kommentaren von Amazon an und warte auf den nächsten Skandal von ihm "Erotik 3D.... dieser Film beinhaltet nackte Frauen. Feministen-Gruppen fassungslos" 

Ich hoffe für ihn, dass er sehr gut bezahlt wurde, denn er wird jetzt unter Zockern verachtet und nicht mit offenen Armen empfangen. Für solche Fälle hätte ich gerne eine Klar-amen-Pflicht bei Steam, Origin usw. Die müssten sich dann einfach weigern, ihm einen Account zu geben 

OT:
Was habt ihr alle gegen die Bild? Ich finde die Zeitung toll. Die Frauen sind dort immer recht ansehnlich. Mehr schönes gibt es doch da nicht oder?


----------



## D00msday (2. August 2014)

Ich finde es immer witzig, wenn irgendwo im Spiel Hakenkreuze auftauchen und das sofort illegal ist, dann aber Menschen mit Hakenkreuzen am Arm an mir vorbei gehen und das niemanden stört  Schon gefährlich so ein Symbol, hihi.


----------



## bootzeit (2. August 2014)

Man ist der Typ dämlich (Kmetsch)


----------



## StarforceZx (2. August 2014)

Ich verstehe es nicht..

Ganz ehrlich im Fernsehen ist South Park beispielsweise auch nicht zensiert, wieso dann als Spiel?


Ich kann es einfach nicht begreifen wieso man ein nicht beleidigendes Symbol verbietet, dass es schon lange vor den Nazis gab, nach dieser Logik müsste man die Farbe Rot verbieten, schließlich war die Flagge auch rot.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2014)

> Ganz ehrlich im Fernsehen ist South Park beispielsweise auch nicht zensiert, wieso dann als Spiel?


 Die Frage wurde ja schon Dreihundertzwöflzig mal durchgekaut, und was haben einzelne Farben mit der Geschichte zu tun?


----------



## BlackNeo (2. August 2014)

Oho, wie schrecklich. Durch dieses Spiel würde bestimmt die NPD mit 100% der Stimmen gewählt werden und den Nationalsozialismus aufbauen. Gut, dass das verhindert werden konnte

Dass deshalb jetzt der Staatsschutz eingeschaltet wird ist mehr als lächerlich, und die Vollidioten bekommen Geld für sowas. Anstatt z.B. Nazi-Konzerte zu verhindern oder am besten alle Teilnehmer davon für mehrere Jahre hinter Gitter zu stecken bekommen sie Geld um die Englische Version eines Spiels in DE zu beschlagnahmen.....

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Aer0 (2. August 2014)

soweit ich weiß wurde das speil von amazon aus england bestellt, also ich kann die verwunderung darüber nicht verstehen.


----------



## Captn (2. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Anstatt z.B. Nazi-Konzerte zu verhindern oder am besten alle Teilnehmer davon für mehrere Jahre hinter Gitter zu stecken bekommen sie Geld um die Englische Version eines Spiels in DE zu beschlagnahmen.....
> 
> Armes Deutschland.



Ach, solange die mir nicht damit auf die Nerven gehen, können die von mir aus machen was sie wollen. Jedem das seine. Da müssen nicht unnötig Steuergelder verplempert werden. Da gibt es sinnvollere Investitionen. 

Aber jetzt mal zu dem Heinz ... äh dem Kemtsch. Ich denke die Amazonkommentare auf seine Rezensionen sagen alles, was man von dieser Gutmenschenkacke halten kann. Ist ja nicht so, dass man vorallem in der Spielebranche als Deutscher schon genug gegängelt wird und dann kommt so ein Eimer und denkt er ist der Größte .


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2014)

Aha sehr interessant,und so einer schaffts in die Zeitung???
Und dann auch noch in die Bild,die seriöseste Zeitung in ganz Deutschland,welche zurecht von vielen gelesen wird 
Aber ich bin froh,dass der gute Herr das gemeldet hat - Nicht auszudenken,was das für Folgen gehabt hätte


----------



## Do Berek (2. August 2014)

*Not worth to comment*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich vor allem, dass der gute Mann sich das Game ja scheinbar trotzdem installiert hat und für die Bild vor dem Hakenkreuz posiert, obwohl er ja anscheinend so erschrocken über die Hakenkreuze war. Aber naja, dass die BILD aus genau so einem Mist eine Story macht war zu erwarten.
> 
> Schade finde ich nur, dass da nun Steuergelder verbrannt werden, nur damit der gute Herrr Herrn Kmetsch mal seine 2 Minuten Ruhm bekommt und auch mal in die Zeitung darf.


 
Wenn ich mir das Foto von dem gute Mann so anschaue denke ich das er die 2 Minuten Ruhm wirklich sehr sehr dringend nötig hat.


----------



## Galford (3. August 2014)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Foto von dem gute Mann so anschaue denke ich das er die 2 Minuten Ruhm wirklich sehr sehr dringend nötig hat.



Naja, für sein Aussehen kann er nun nicht so viel. Selbst wenn man ihn in einen maßgeschneiderten Designer-Anzug steckt, wird aus ihm nicht mal im Ansatz ein Modell-Typ.

 Bei Frauen (oder Männern) wird er nun jetzt auch nicht mehr Erfolg haben als zuvor.


----------



## latinoramon (3. August 2014)

ärgert er sich jetzte weil er mit dem xbox one t-shirt und seiner console bei diesem game kein full-HD in 60FPS spielen konnte?
Er eine PC version gekauft hat,
eine uncut version erwischt hat, die bei seinem PC genauso schlecht läuft?
Der hat gewiss die ganze nacht so geflucht & sich geärgert das er unbedingt was finden musste..........
man(n) der muss aber ganz schön frust geschoben haben.......
Nunja, ich kann das ja ein bissel verstehen wenn man bei diesem Beruf nicht so viel geld bekommt, sich ein älteres spiel kaufen muss und sich keine High -END Hardware kaufen kann....
Aber vielleicht erhöt sich ja jetzt bei dieser aktion sein std lohn, wer weis.... wenn nicht, sehen wir ihn bestimmt bald wieder bei seiner nächsten aktion....


----------



## zay (4. August 2014)

Wow, so hirnlose Schlagzeilen können sich auch nur Bild-Redakteure ausdenken. Noch viel schlimmer sind die Menschen die diese Schlagzeilen dann ernst nehmen. Aber gut, was will man in Zeiten von "Berlin Tag&Nacht, Köln 65342764237, 500000 schlechten Casting Shows, Bauer sucht Frau" etc. erwarten.


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. August 2014)

manche menschen haben echt einen schade...


----------

